# Anyone shopped at Tessabit Online before? is it reliable?



## mrscatso0202

Hello!

Just wanted to see if Anyone shopped at Tessabit Online before? is it reliable website?

thanks!


----------



## xiiaojiing

not sure about this website. Saw some pretty bags on the website! Anyone order from this website before?


----------



## Straight-Laced

I've purchased from Tessabit online twice in the past few months.
Both very good shopping experiences


----------



## zumo_kik

Straight-Laced said:


> I've purchased from Tessabit online twice in the past few months.
> Both very good shopping experiences


 
Hi Straight-Laced;15650924

are they authentic? very tempting site...

cheers x


----------



## inaonoson

Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Tessabit's a partner of farfetch if I'm not wrong. But is it authentic?


----------



## calisnoopy

BUMPING this, as I know Tessabit is a partner at Farfetch which I've always admired for their stock and huge selection of designers that are harder to find in the U.S....

BUT, recently-as I was trying to contact someone at Farfetch about an item I wanted to order, I decided to look into the site somemore online and read up on any reviews on TPF.  It's been about 4 days and have not gotten any response from Farfetch customer service about this item I'd like to order (asked about sizing and shipping questions).

But I was more worried by the number of customer complaints about Farfetch's lack of CS response and no phone number to contact when something went wrong in the shipping or if they needed to return an item etc...

Soooo I was hoping to order directly from Tessabit since that is the store with my item, but I have contacted them too (via the customer service form online) but their site looks very similar to the layout of the Farfetch one AND the product ID number for the item is the same on both Tessabit and Farfetch's site...so I'm starting to wonder if the online CS person I'm trying to contact at Tessabit is run by Farfetch CS team too?

Would love to hear of anyone else's encounter shopping at Tessabit.

Thanks!


----------



## mexoabulu

I just ordered a gucci soho hobo from Tessabit via farfetch. It came on time. NO custom duties and fabulous. Very nice shopping experience.


----------



## smear

Yes Tessabit is reliable site that has much more than you think of.


----------



## fastc6

Not yet.


----------



## calisnoopy

^i ended up getting my item from Tessabit via Farfetch and everything turned out okay and well...


----------



## pellarin22

I posted the question in the Givenchy thread wondering if Tessabit is good to deal with? How long did it take to ship to the USA or Canada? Were there any hidden costs like sales tax or anything, I know they say that the customs and duties are covered.

When do they have sales or promo codes, is it very often?


----------



## dpt

pellarin22 said:


> I posted the question in the Givenchy thread wondering if Tessabit is good to deal with? How long did it take to ship to the USA or Canada? Were there any hidden costs like sales tax or anything, I know they say that the customs and duties are covered.
> 
> When do they have sales or promo codes, is it very often?


I've ordered once from Tessabit, just this month.  For delivery from Italy to U.S., they used DHL.  I ordered Friday, they shipped Monday & the package arrived to my house the Friday after I ordered.  Well wrapped, authentic.  

Also - there were no hidden or "extra" fees ... when you check-out, your invoice reads something like , 'this is the price you pay ... all customs & tax included.'  In my experience, that was true.  I would definitely order from them again.


----------



## pellarin22

Thanks for the information! I've never ordered from Europe I just stick to mainly the USA so I wasn't familiar with the customs and duties being included in the price. Which is good for here in Canada since sometimes the taxes and duties could be higher for some products.


----------



## totally

Has anyone from Canada ordered from Tessabit? If so, how much duties did you pay (%)?


----------



## Aurora

totally said:


> Has anyone from Canada ordered from Tessabit? If so, how much duties did you pay (%)?



I will like to know too. Did you end up buying something from them?


----------



## totally

Aurora said:


> I will like to know too. Did you end up buying something from them?



Nope, I messaged them on WhatsApp and they said they can’t estimate duties. I ended up buying from 24s.


----------



## Aurora

totally said:


> Nope, I messaged them on WhatsApp and they said they can’t estimate duties. I ended up buying from 24s.



Ok. Going to look into 24s now. Thanks!


----------



## totally

Aurora said:


> Ok. Going to look into 24s now. Thanks!



You're welcome. Also check out MyTheresa. They now include all duties to Canada, though prices are generally higher.


----------



## Aurora

totally said:


> You're welcome. Also check out MyTheresa. They now include all duties to Canada, though prices are generally higher.



Thanks, mytheresa has the purse I'm looking for but its more expensive even if I factor 30% customs and duties on top of the one from Tessabit. I'm still trying to decide what to do. The same purse is also on ******* but they don't seem to have very good reviews.


----------



## luxenewbiee

I bought a Jacquemus bag from Tessabit a while ago and it was a smooth experience. Bag looks legit as well


----------



## nightfever

Yep. Recently bought a balenciaga Neo city nano from them, arrives pretty quickly and definitely authentic. Only downside is…. The shipping was $50 aud  wish they have a free shipping option over a threshold, etc.


----------

